# The Handgun Reliability Thread



## jdc123 (Aug 16, 2012)

This thread is an opportunity for you to share your experiences relating to the reliability of your handguns. Round counts without failures, catastrophic failures, worn parts, good experiences and bad. I'll start:

1. Kimber Custom II .45- No failures, round count 200-300 ( current gun )
2. HK USP .45- No failures, round count 100-200
3. Ruger 45 ( old style ) no failures
4. Colt Combat Commander ( mid-eighties model ) , constant jam-o-matic 

Every revolver I've ever had has been 100% reliable, Ruger, Smith & Wesson, Dan Wesson.

Obviously, this sort of thing pertains mostly to defensive handguns, but I like all my stuff to work right. I'm very interested to hear from Glock and XD owners too, as well as any of the polymer guns, which are all vaunted for reliability, and rightfully so. My only plastic pistol was the HK, a tremendous gun, but just didn't fit my hand like a 1911. I love the 1911 platform, but I know other guns are great too. Oh, and let's try to keep this civil. :msp_tongue:


----------



## cuttingintime (Aug 16, 2012)

I have many options in handgun, but chose to carry a Glock every day.Long history with 1911 while a great gun some times can be ammo sensitive. The most unreliably gun H K VP 70 Z kept having issues with firing pins. I slip a 642 in my pocket when the Glock wont work. the older I get the more I enjoy shooting Revolvers.


----------



## never2many (Aug 17, 2012)

i have a kahr cw40 with 400 or so down it with 0 probs 

a smith sigma 9mm with close to 1000 rounds down it with 0 probs


----------



## b1rdman (Aug 17, 2012)

jdc123 said:


> This thread is an opportunity for you to share your experiences relating to the reliability of your handguns. Round counts without failures, catastrophic failures, worn parts, good experiences and bad. I'll start:
> 
> 1. Kimber Custom II .45- No failures, round count 200-300 ( current gun )
> 2. HK USP .45- No failures, round count 100-200
> ...



Funny you mention that. I set out to get an HK USP and also found that it didn't feel right in my hand. I have pretty big hands, which was one issue but the other is that the angle of the action in relation to the grip seemed "off". It "felt like" it wanted to shoot high. Poor description I know but I don't know how else to describe it.

I too went with a Kimber Pro CDP II and it's a great gun. Sadly, I'm not too good at counting rounds (shame on me, i know). I've had one jam at the range when using army surplus ball ammo and i chocked that up 80 year old brass/power.

Other than that...no failures.


----------



## ancy (Aug 17, 2012)

*These are my main shooters*

Glock 17 9mm 10,000+ rounds (X sevice pistol)----flawless
Glock 21 45ACP 1000+ rounds----flawless
Springfield XD40 40S&W 1500+ rounds-----flawless
Sig Mosquito 22LR 1000+ rounds----ammo sensitive
Several Browning Buckmarks 22LR 10,000+ rounds----flawless
Several T/C Contenders 223REM, 6.5TCU, 45LC/410, 44REM MAG, 45/70GOVT 1000+ rounds----flawless:msp_rolleyes:
Beretta Bobcat 22LR 1000+ rounds----most part flawless
Ruger MarkII Government 22LR 1500+ rounds----flawless
Flawless=normal opperation


----------



## Genius. (Aug 17, 2012)

cuttingintime said:


> . I slip a 642 in my pocket when the Glock wont work.




Say what????


Did ya hear that Dinger:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Genius. (Aug 17, 2012)

My carry gun is a Les Baer Custom Carry, the commander size. It has around 1500-2000 rounds down it. With it the first 150 rounds I had issues all the time with it, then I picked up Wilson 47d mags, from that point on zero issues. My problems were with the ####ty mags Les sends out with his guns.

I also have a M&P 45. I had some FTF with it, but it was ammo problems. I started reloading lead SWC's and didn't seat them far enough. I went back through and seated them deeper and my problem was solved.

My problem with the M&P is I can't shoot the thing for ####. My POA and POI is way way off, no idea why. My 1911, I have no issues whatsoever with it.

I have the M&P for sale, I'm wanting another Tupperware gun, I'm more than likely going to get a Glock 30.

My only issue with my 1911 is the speratic ejection, spent brass is all around me. Being a reloaded I like to save my brass, so it causes issues with finding brass back. The M&P, I could put a Mason jar out and catch every piece if I stood in one place.

One other issue I had with the M&P, finding a holster off the shelf. You can find holsters all day for the 9&40, but not the 45. All my holsters I had to do trial by purchase. It's something you don't think about with a handgun until you have a odd gun...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 17, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> My carry gun is a Les Baer Custom Carry, the commander size. It has around 1500-2000 rounds down it. With it the first 150 rounds I had issues all the time with it, then I picked up Wilson 47d mags, from that point on zero issues. My problems were with the ####ty mags Les sends out with his guns.
> 
> I also have a M&P 45. I had some FTF with it, but it was ammo problems. I started reloading lead SWC's and didn't seat them far enough. I went back through and seated them deeper and my problem was solved.
> 
> ...




Don't sell anything until the chase is over we need the whole arsenal.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 17, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Say what????
> 
> 
> Did ya hear that Dinger:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL!!
Yep!

Sometimes the little wheel guns fit better than anything else. 
The little G26 is still a LOT bigger than a little 642, and the snubbie .38 is better than harsh words and a pointy stick.

Been eyeballing the various sites for a bargain M65 or 640 for a while now.
The wife keeps snagging the G26 when I need it.LOL!!

Nothing wrong with a good wheel gun.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 17, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> My carry gun is a Les Baer Custom Carry, the commander size. It has around 1500-2000 rounds down it. With it the first 150 rounds I had issues all the time with it, then I picked up Wilson 47d mags, from that point on zero issues. My problems were with the ####ty mags Les sends out with his guns.
> 
> I also have a M&P 45. I had some FTF with it, but it was ammo problems. I started reloading lead SWC's and didn't seat them far enough. I went back through and seated them deeper and my problem was solved.
> 
> ...



Bring a couple hundred rounds of .45 when you drop off those chickens.
I'll set the Poppers up and give 'em a fresh coat of paint so you can run my haggard old G30.
It would be good to heat the thing up and get the crusty Blueberry goo blown out of it.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ancy (Aug 17, 2012)

Forgot about the Ruger SR40C 40S&W 100+ rounds----flawless so far and getting to be my favorite now just to find a LH holster so I can carry it.


----------



## ft. churchill (Aug 17, 2012)

I love my hand guns, here's how they break down. 

#1 Glock-27 My daily carry gun Never a failure of any kind. 1000+ rounds
#2 S&W .38 airweight, the one with the hammer 1000 rounds
#3 Keltec P-11 9mm My "yard gun" for working around the five acres. It's smaller and lighter than the 
Glock. 100 rounds 
All of these guns have never had a failure of any sort, nor would I tolerate any in my or my wife's 
carry guns. These three are all very accurate.
#4 Star BM 9mm This was my yard gun, it was prone to jamming with the wrong hollow points in it.....
But it broke the barrel connecting link on the firing line for my wife's ccw qualification. 
#5 bunches of other stuff, but I never had problems with 'em nor are they carry guns.


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 18, 2012)

b1rdman said:


> Funny you mention that. I set out to get an HK USP and also found that it didn't feel right in my hand. I have pretty big hands, which was one issue but the other is that the angle of the action in relation to the grip seemed "off". It "felt like" it wanted to shoot high. Poor description I know but I don't know how else to describe it.
> 
> I too went with a Kimber Pro CDP II and it's a great gun. Sadly, I'm not too good at counting rounds (shame on me, i know). I've had one jam at the range when using army surplus ball ammo and i chocked that up 80 year old brass/power.
> 
> Other than that...no failures.



Yep, I'm not taking anything away from the HK, if the truth is known it's probably the best pistol I've owned, but it just didn't fit. Might try one of the newer HK 45's one of these days. I also know the Glock is a fine weapon, but it sure don't fit.:msp_smile: These XD's and XDm's are very interesting though, and that little XD subcompact might find a spot in my stable some day.


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 18, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!
> Yep!
> 
> Sometimes the little wheel guns fit better than anything else.
> ...


Love my J-Frame!


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 18, 2012)

ancy said:


> Glock 17 9mm 10,000+ rounds (X sevice pistol)----flawless
> Glock 21 45ACP 1000+ rounds----flawless
> Springfield XD40 40S&W 1500+ rounds-----flawless
> Sig Mosquito 22LR 1000+ rounds----ammo sensitive
> ...


Them big bore Contenders are a hoot, ain't they? My Daddy had a custom .444 Super 14 back in the eighties that would cloverleaf four shots at a hundred yards with handloads. All business, lots of fun.


----------



## b1rdman (Aug 19, 2012)

jdc123 said:


> Yep, I'm not taking anything away from the HK, if the truth is known it's probably the best pistol I've owned, but it just didn't fit. Might try one of the newer HK 45's one of these days. I also know the Glock is a fine weapon, but it sure don't fit.:msp_smile: These XD's and XDm's are very interesting though, and that little XD subcompact might find a spot in my stable some day.



My brother-in-law, who also shoots a Kimber 1911 just bought an XD in 9mm. He *LOVES *it.


----------



## ancy (Aug 19, 2012)

jdc123 said:


> Them big bore Contenders are a hoot, ain't they? My Daddy had a custom .444 Super 14 back in the eighties that would cloverleaf four shots at a hundred yards with handloads. All business, lots of fun.



Shot one buck at 120 yards with the 44REM and a doe at 10 with the 45/70, and many in-ba-tween! Blown a front window out with the 223REM oh and my ears from shooting inside the car, young N dumb!!!!!


----------



## ancy (Aug 19, 2012)

jdc123 said:


> Yep, I'm not taking anything away from the HK, if the truth is known it's probably the best pistol I've owned, but it just didn't fit. Might try one of the newer HK 45's one of these days. I also know the Glock is a fine weapon, but it sure don't fit.:msp_smile: These XD's and XDm's are very interesting though, and that little XD subcompact might find a spot in my stable some day.



The XD's are great (two deer with it so far) having the same grip from 9 to 45 and a good grip at that. Wife bought me the ported model and would not get that one again!!!


----------



## Genius. (Aug 20, 2012)

I've tried to like the XD's but they are not for me.

I wish Springfield would stick to 1911's so there wouldn't be a 4-6 month wait for one...


----------



## Genius. (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone know of any good deals on a Glock 19?

I'm looking for one for my wife. I can get a Gen 3 from my LGS for $490 otd. 

I find used ones, but they are going for $450 ish.

Anyone know of any better deals on used ones?


----------



## Genius. (Aug 20, 2012)

Also (dinger)

What's the difference between the G30 and the G30 SF?


----------



## ft. churchill (Aug 20, 2012)

A g30 is the standard unit, the g30sf is the "slim frame". The grip is smaller in circumference. It still has the same magazine capacity though. It's also got less of a hump in the bottom back of the grip.


----------



## Genius. (Aug 20, 2012)

ft. churchill said:


> A g30 is the standard unit, the g30sf is the "slim frame". The grip is smaller in circumference. It still has the same magazine capacity though. It's also got less of a hump in the bottom back of the grip.



Thanks

So a G30 SF is what I want for carrying then


----------



## Locust Cutter (Aug 20, 2012)

*Shooting*

MKIV - Series 70 Colt (Dad bought new in '76) - About 12K rounds, is workable with SWC's now but still jams often. Feed her FMJ Ball/Truncated Cone or HP and she runs like a sewing machine! About to receive a new barrel/bushing setup, along w/new Wolff springs. about as far as I intend to go for reliability's sake...

Dad picked up a Sig P250 .357sig/.40cal combo compact - about 450 rds of .40 and 100 of .357 Sig... Once you get used to the break on it's 5-mile long, DAO trigger, it's a great shooter! No failures!

3yr old S&W 629 (4" mtn carry .44) - 1350rds and counting w/no failures other than a cylinder rods which is perpetually loosening itself...

8yr old Taurus 608 (6" ported .357 8-shooter) somewhere near 6Krds and NO failures. My absolute go to for any reason... (ever try a washing machine @ 250 w/a revolver?)

I will be buying either a Glock Gen 4 22/23 or a S&W M&P 40 full-size or compact as a concealed/not concealed weapon... Mainly due to Blue label pricing compared to normal pricing. I have also considered a SR40C, FNH-FNX, and XD's. I HAD an XD .40 old model 5.25" tactical barrel. Once I learned to ride it's reset it was a pin shooter... Never should have sold it, but the Kid came first... No idea how many rds as I bought it used at a gun show, but I out 600 through it... No problems.

Oh, and I reload everything so I tend to have better results, for a lesser price, now you start getting to .454, .470 Ruger, .500S&W... It's still damn expensive...


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 20, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Thanks
> 
> So a G30 SF is what I want for carrying then



Maybe.

Try handling both side by side. The SF feels and points like a completely different pistol.
Folks with smaller paws/shorter fingers usually go for the SF, but guys used to 1911's find it points wierd untill they get a couple K presentations on the thing and re-tune.

Very little is gained in concealabilty over the std. G30 though.
The SF version is about what you would get, if Robbie Barkman or Bowie custom did a grip reduction on a std. Model.

Don't be afraid of used. 
Very few Glocks have ever been worn out.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Genius. (Aug 20, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Try handling both side by side. The SF feels and points like a completely different pistol.
> Folks with smaller paws/shorter fingers usually go for the SF, but guys used to 1911's find it points wierd untill they get a couple K presentations on the thing and re-tune.
> ...



I am not finding used. Those trade ins I found were gone almost instantly. 

The used ones I can find, once I pay shipping, then the FFL transfer fee, I'm only 10-20 from buying new. For that I'd rather give my LGS my business.


I take it yours is the standard G30? We forgot to throw lead the other night....


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 20, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> I am not finding used. Those trade ins I found were gone almost instantly.
> 
> The used ones I can find, once I pay shipping, then the FFL transfer fee, I'm only 10-20 from buying new. For that I'd rather give my LGS my business.
> 
> ...



Yeah, mines a std. with no grip reduction.

Gonna have to try again. Might have to head up your way this time.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Aug 23, 2012)

Back to reliability

95 % of the handguns I own / owned have functioned to expectation, but then again, I don't buy junk. This is not to say that some just didn't suit me but again that's a YMMV thing.

Semi-Auto
The worst functioning, most unreliable, complete waste, absolute nightmare, total POS I've owned is the Walther P22. No matter what ammo I fed it I never made it through a full mag without a jam. Called Walther/S&W and they informed me that they were having mag problems and to return the 2 mags that came with the gun and they would send me 2 new and improved. In typical S&W style I had the new mags within 3 days of sending the old on their nickle. Tried the new mags and had the same result. At the same time I noticed the single action trigger pull was getting heavy and the DA pull was downright painful. This coupled with the fact the sights were no where near centered on the slide / barrel assembly meant while I could hit the broad side of the barn, the implement shed was pretty safe. Called Walther / S&W again and they sent everything in a couple days to return the gun, Two weeks later it was back. Trigger pull SA was over 10 pounds. DA buried my trigger pull scale. Using a fish scale I got a weight over 19 pounds. Took the gun to my gunsmith, he took a quick look and told me the lock work and trigger mechanism were abortions and there was no way he would attempt to get into it. Spending $300 to fix a $200 piece of crap wasn't worth it. The P22 came down with a case of the swap in a hurry.

1911 
I have seen several 1911s (Gov't, Commander, and Officer"s) of various manufacture with feed problems. In 90 percent of the cases simply switching to Wilson Combat mags made the issue(s) go away.

Revolver
I don't know if this qualifies as reliable but years ago when I started out in IHMSA I bought a S&W Model 29-2, 44 Mag. After 500 rounds, which is nothing for an IHMSA gun it had shot itself loose, big time. My reloads were hot admittedly but according to all reloading data well within the SAAMI pressure standards. In short it couldn't take competition, but Clint only shot 6 to 10 bad guys a movie so it certainly was OK for those that wanted to be cool. The model 29 had one other huge fault, the grips. Whomever was the brain dead, idiot, incompetent pea brain that thought sharp cut checkering belonged on the wooden grips of a 44Mag should be forced to shoot 250 rounds with them non-stop, then have a quart of acetone poured over what's left of their hands, and maybe, just maybe they would get a clue.

My experiences your's maybe different.

Take Care


----------



## Locust Cutter (Aug 24, 2012)

I am thinking heavily bout picking up a FNH-FNX .40S&W. A buddy has one and it shoots nicely, feeds like a a fat kid at lunch and is very comfortable. Unfortunately for my bank account (and possibly my marriage) I just held a Sig-Sauer 1911 Nightmare model w/a rounded butt grip. Been shooting Dad's 1911 since I was 9 (which he bought new in '76... I had seen the rounded butt 1911's but I never understood the point. I have now seen the light. Now I just have to explain why a pistol is worth $1100.00 as the CZ 500 tropical .375 H&H is about the same price...:bang: That Sig has a better trigger than the Springfield TRP Operator II... It's more smooth as well, and that's un-fired with no polishing... I'm screwed now...:yoyo:


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Aug 26, 2012)

My carry gun, a Kimber Tactical Custom II, has 2000rds+ through it without a single issue. I've fed it everything from high pressure personal defense loads to whimpy 230grn round ball target loads and it has never let me down. I wouldn't carry it if I didn't trust it

I'm running Kimber's KimPro Tac-Mags. 

However, when I throw my .22lr conversion kit on it, the only ammo it likes is Aguila. Every other kind I've tried has FTEs.


----------



## StinkyBunny (Sep 15, 2012)

I carry a Sig 220 in .45 acp, NEVER had an issue with it. It's old, marked made in West Germany and it's had 100's of thousands of rounds put through it.


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 15, 2012)

Having worked in the firearms industry I've had the pleasure to own well over 100 handguns. I catch hell for it, but the most unreliable handgun has been the Kimber Custom, totally unreliable, sent it back twice, visted with them about it at the SHOT show and they never resolved the issue. Sold it.

I carry a customized 1911-A1 Govt Issue Colt that has been throughly worked over, never had a malfunction, extremely accurate weapon.

My favorite is the HK USP in .40, we provided ammo for a Govt. reliablility test, over 35K rounds with no malfunction, they purposely lodged a bullet in the barrel and fired one behind it, no damage to the weapon, 2.5" groups as 25 yards. I rotate it with the Colt.

I own two Glock 22's no issues dead reliable. I also own a Sig 220 which is also dead reliable.

I got a 2nd Gen .45 Peacemaker made in 51 that is still in the box with all the original papers and cleaning brush. Love to shoot it, I have too many Smith Wheel guns to list, never had a issue with any of them. I love the K22 with a 4" barrel.

I tried a Walther P22, found it unrelaible. There have been many good designs introduced in the last few years, the XD's, the whole line up of Glocks, Sig Sauers, but I really prefer the HK's. I hope the model Larry Vickers helped design wins the military trials.
I hated it when an Army officer we transioned from the 1911's to the pos Beratta 92's.

I like the polygonal bores of the HK, the recoil reduction system and the 2.5" accuracy and the reliability they have demonstrated in service with Delta Force, although they carry a mix of customized 1911's by Vickers and the HK 23's.They are not cheap but if your life is on the line whats money.

My wife carries a little Ruger LCP .380 which has been very reliable.


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 15, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> Having worked in the firearms industry I've had the pleasure to own well over 100 handguns. I catch hell for it, but the most unreliable handgun has been the Kimber Custom, totally unreliable, sent it back twice, visted with them about it at the SHOT show and they never resolved the issue. Sold it.
> 
> I carry a customized 1911-A1 Govt Issue Colt that has been throughly worked over, never had a malfunction, extremely accurate weapon.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your experience with the Kimber. Do you work for an ammo company? Or own one?


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 15, 2012)

Retired VP of Sales for Winchester for five years after, before that spent over 18 years with the nation's largest retailer buying sporting goods including firearms and ammo, when they carried handguns, served active duty/reserves for over 20 years in the Army.

Kimber makes a good weapon, I just got one built at 4:45 on Friday and the company was of no help, left a sour taste, Wilson Combat makes some nice 1911's.


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 15, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> Retired VP of Sales for Winchester for five years after, before that spent over 18 years with the nation's largest retailer buying sporting goods including firearms and ammo, when they carried handguns, served active duty/reserves for over 20 years in the Army.
> 
> Kimber makes a good weapon, I just got one built at 4:45 on Friday and the company was of no help, left a sour taste, Wilson Combat makes some nice 1911's.



Well, I guess dream jobs do exist! And yes, Bill Wilson evidently knows how to make Ol' Slabsides run.


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Sep 15, 2012)

I own two Kahr Pistols and two revolvers, a 642 Smith and Wesson and a Colt .357. I mostly carry the little Kahr P380 during the summer months and in the winter carry the P9. Once they were broke in I have not had an issue with either of the Kahr auto's and I shoot them a lot. The Colt is a my deer pistol. I've only owned the 642 for about a year now and certainly no issues with it as with most wheel guns. Load it up with two snake loads and finish it out with defensive rounds. It is so light, and easily tucked away. I have even carried in under my chaps when cutting wood a few times when I have ventured on the mountain in the summer. Not that I would shoot a snake with it mind you as they are protected. I would just pull it out to scare them.:msp_rolleyes: At least the snakes that crawl on the ground. The other kind of snakes that are out there, well thats a different story.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 15, 2012)

100% reliability? Ruger SA revolver. Mine is in .45 Colt/ACP.


----------



## benp (Sep 16, 2012)

The worse case of reliability I have had in the last few years was my old SW 638 Jframe.

It was a coin toss if when you pulled the trigger there would be a ftf or not. 

Sent it back to smith and they installed a longer firing pin. Fine after that, albeit a hateful weapon to shoot with anything hotter than wadcutters. 

Sent that down the road and replaced with a Ruger 357 LCR. Imo, light years of improvement over the Smith. 

100% reliable, way better trigger, and way more pleasant to shoot even with 357's. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> 100% reliability? Ruger SA revolver. Mine is in .45 Colt/ACP.



I miss my old model Vaquero Bisley .45lc w/a 5.25" bbl. The replacement (whenever E6 occurs) is a 7.5" Blackhawk Bisley w/a pair of either Jordan Trooper or Roper grips from Herret. I just have a hard time justifying it, while enjoying my 4" 629 Mountain Carry. I haven't run any of Bill Wilson's or Ed Brown's masterpieces, but I did shoot one of the newer Sig 1911's recently... If I ever buy a 1911 (to go along with the one that I'll inherit), it may well be a Sig...


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 18, 2012)

benp said:


> The worse case of reliability I have had in the last few years was my old SW 638 Jframe.
> 
> It was a coin toss if when you pulled the trigger there would be a ftf or not.
> 
> ...



I've got a little hammerless J-Frame, Centennial I think, hurts worse than any gun I own. Keep it loaded with +P's for SSP (serious social purposes).


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Sep 18, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> My carry gun is a Les Baer Custom Carry, the commander size. It has around 1500-2000 rounds down it. With it the first 150 rounds I had issues all the time with it, then I picked up Wilson 47d mags, from that point on zero issues. My problems were with the ####ty mags Les sends out with his guns.
> 
> I also have a M&P 45. I had some FTF with it, but it was ammo problems. I started reloading lead SWC's and didn't seat them far enough. I went back through and seated them deeper and my problem was solved.
> 
> ...



The problem with your ejection is in the extractor,get it tuned and you can set a 5 gallon bucket over your first empty and hit the bucket every time. Most reliable handgun I own, custom built 38 supercomp on an STI frame with a caspian slide...most unreliable Ive ever seen...toss up between Kimber and Brazos Custom. Kimber fans may lynch me but Ive seen numerous failures.


----------



## ft. churchill (Sep 18, 2012)

The Genius, try gunsamerica.com for a good selection of used glocks...... run about 350 to 400 dollars.


----------



## Genius. (Sep 19, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> The problem with your ejection is in the extractor,get it tuned and you can set a 5 gallon bucket over your first empty and hit the bucket every time. Most reliable handgun I own, custom built 38 supercomp on an STI frame with a caspian slide...most unreliable Ive ever seen...toss up between Kimber and Brazos Custom. Kimber fans may lynch me but Ive seen numerous failures.



Yea, the 2 Kimbers I shot were extreamly unreliable, and the slide to frame fit was sloppy.

Although, me being used to a Baer fit.....


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Yea, the 2 Kimbers I shot were extreamly unreliable, and the slide to frame fit was sloppy.
> 
> Although, me being used to a Baer fit.....



Personally,Ive never shot a Baer but have handled a couple. Very nice finish and a good tight feel. Mine were built by Bob Marvel,hell of a pistolsmith, I'm also within an hour of Cylinder and Slide so Im pretty lucky in the handgun division.Would also toss in the S&W model 10 in there as a sturdy reliable weapon....thats my wifes go to gun and if she points it at you she will hit ya and I promise the gun will go bang.


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 19, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> The problem with your ejection is in the extractor,get it tuned and you can set a 5 gallon bucket over your first empty and hit the bucket every time. Most reliable handgun I own, custom built 38 supercomp on an STI frame with a caspian slide...most unreliable Ive ever seen...toss up between Kimber and Brazos Custom. Kimber fans may lynch me but Ive seen numerous failures.



No lynching from this Kimber fan:msp_biggrin:, I know that quality varies within a brand, and evidently some Kimbers just aren't right, especially in latter years. The reason I continue to be a fan is I can remember the crap Colt put out for so many years ( my gun is fit way better than a mid-eighties Colt, although I understand Colt quality is way up now ), plus the fact that Kimber was the first to mass produce factory semi customs with a few extra bells and whistles and a better fit. Also, I have no reason to knock mine because it has eaten everything the Wilson mags shoved up it's rear end have fed it, not a single malfunction yet. But if it starts going off in the ditch, I'll sell it or trade it and never look back, because I demand reliability first and foremost.


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Yea, the 2 Kimbers I shot were extreamly unreliable, and the slide to frame fit was sloppy.
> 
> Although, me being used to a Baer fit.....



Genius, my Kimber seems to be fit very well, although I'm not used to the bank vault fit of a Baer:msp_biggrin:.


----------



## Genius. (Sep 20, 2012)

jdc123 said:


> Genius, my Kimber seems to be fit very well, although I'm not used to the bank vault fit of a Baer:msp_biggrin:.



I haven't shot many 1911's, my Baer was my first real experience, so really any other 1911 will feel like a loose whore.


----------



## Genius. (Sep 20, 2012)

jdc123 said:


> No lynching from this Kimber fan:msp_biggrin:, I know that quality varies within a brand, and evidently some Kimbers just aren't right, especially in latter years. The reason I continue to be a fan is I can remember the crap Colt put out for so many years ( my gun is fit way better than a mid-eighties Colt, although I understand Colt quality is way up now ), plus the fact that Kimber was the first to mass produce factory semi customs with a few extra bells and whistles and a better fit. Also, I have no reason to knock mine because it has eaten everything the Wilson mags shoved up it's rear end have fed it, not a single malfunction yet. But if it starts going off in the ditch, I'll sell it or trade it and never look back, because I demand reliability first and foremost.



Yup, 100% reliability is what I expect from any and all of my firearms, especially my handguns. I like to buy guns from a company who will stand behind their product and make things right if a issue comes up, that's another reason I don't have any interest in Kimber, I hear their CS department sucks


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Sep 20, 2012)

jdc123 said:


> Also, I have no reason to knock mine because it has eaten everything the Wilson mags shoved up it's rear end have fed it, not a single malfunction yet. But if it starts going off in the ditch, I'll sell it or trade it and never look back, because I demand reliability first and foremost.



Keep using those WC Mags

I have a Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry. First thing I did was lose the laser grips as they will not hold up to the 45ACP in such a light small frame, and replaced them with a set of G10s. 

This gun with the WC mags runs as well as my Gov't and Commander Dan Wessons and custom built Caspian. AT least 1000 rounds of my 230 grain ball reloads thru it with absolutely zero problems. When I purchased it the first thing I noticed was the trigger though crisp and consistent at 4-1/2 lbs felt gritty. I did a complete strip down, thorough cleaning and a little light stoning and all was good. The Kimber mag that came with the gun was a pos, the two mag lips varied in height by almost 1/16 of an inch, and were not deburred, Every case that went through had a full length deep scratch that carried a chunk of brass into the chamber / chamber area that required a lot of maintenance, WC mags fixed all that, I must say the mags that came with all my DWs were pretty poor for the cost of those guns. They do function, or at least to this point have done fine but they are relegated to range use only.

It always amazes me how people will shell out $1000 to $1600 for a 1911 carry gun, and are too cheap to buy a couple Wilson Combat mags from Midway when they're on sale for $30 each. I still stand by my previous statement that most 1911 feed issues are mag related and can be rectified by using WC magazines. The reasons are simply the WC mags are wider at the top so the round sits higher and is more inline with the chamber. The mag lips are 1/8 inch longer than most so the round is controlled for a longer duration during the feed process. These two features mean one thing, these mags are designed to provide extremely reliable feeding. There is a difference.

My experience, take it as you wish.

Take Care


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 20, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> I haven't shot many 1911's, my Baer was my first real experience, so really any other 1911 will feel like a loose whore.


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 20, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Yup, 100% reliability is what I expect from any and all of my firearms, especially my handguns. I like to buy guns from a company who will stand behind their product and make things right if a issue comes up, that's another reason I don't have any interest in Kimber, I hear their CS department sucks



Alas, I hear the same thing. Hope I never have to find out.


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 20, 2012)

Swamp Yankee, you mentioned the round being controlled longer in the Wilson mags, and it made me remember something I learned not too long ago. The 1911 is designed so that as a cartridge is stripped from the mag the nose bumps into the feed ramp, pauses for a split second, and the rim slips up under the extractor. Hence the 1911 is designed as control round feed, similar to some bolt action rifles ( think Mod 70 Win ). Now, I've been around 1911's since I was 15 ( had a cool Dad, got me a Combat Commander when I was 15 ), and that was something I didn't know! Guess everybody else did, but I didn't.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Sep 20, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> any other 1911 will feel like a loose whore.



Guess what?

That's what John Moses intended 100 years ago when he designed the 1911 as a fighting handgun with fully interchangeable parts. All the tight / hand fits and "Match Grade" parts are a relatively new, so to speak, development in the or perhaps I should say evolution of a truly great design.

Take Care


----------



## tbow388 (Sep 20, 2012)

*My 2 bullets*

Walther P22 = Never a misfire and extremely accurate!!!!
Ruger Mark III 22/45 = Ammo Sensative, very accurate.
KelTec PF9 = Daily Carry, 1 misfire. Not very accurate but my most favorite.
Glock 17 = 1 misfire, Super accurate but too bulky to carry daily.


----------

